
Special caution is warranted for branded combination nootropics (2017) - apsec112
http://slatestarcodex.com/2017/08/10/brief-cautionary-notes-on-branded-combination-nootropics/
======
jl2718
One product listed as better than others but no evidence given. Likely paid
advertisement.

~~~
mundo
Really, really false. He explains in detail why it's better, and then advises
people to still not take it.

~~~
jl2718
Details: it comes in a packet instead of a pill, he likes the team, it has 7
ingredients instead of 20.

I can't find one science-based reason to take this particular brand that he
links to and keeps on praising throughout the article.

This level of shilling requires a disclosure statement.

~~~
mundo
This is still false. He does not praise it (beyond "it's better than the
really bad one I just described"), and he explicitly advises against taking
it.

I can only suggest reading the article more carefully because you've missed
the entire point of it, which is to avoid all such combo-pills and experiment
with nootropics (if at all) one at a time.

